# Hartz 4



## Shinar (4. November 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen.

Ich sehe mir gerade SternTV an und es wird wieder über ein oft diskutiertes Thema gesprochen: Hartz 4.

Ich selber bin nicht arm, komme auch nicht aus Deutschland und habe bisher noch kein Sozialgeld beziehen müssen. Wenn ich den Satz "Hartz 4 reicht nicht zum leben" höre, rege ich mich aber jedes mal darüber auf. Hartz 4 soll man ja nicht über Jahre beziehen, sondern schlimmstenfalls über Monate, und zum Urlaub soll es auch nicht reichen, sondern für neue Bewerbungsunterlagen, Busfahrten und Kleider für Bewerbungsgespräche. Ich kann mir vorstellen, wie es ist, jeden Tag in finanzieller Not zu leben, deshalb möchte ich auch niemandem zu nahe gehen. Aber ich bin der Meinung, dass viele nie gelernt haben, was es heisst, zu sparen und zu arbeiten (ich habe zwei Jobs, das Geld spare ich aber, anstatt es sinnlos auszugeben). Während meiner Bewerbungsphase habe ich auch festgestellt, dass man schon nach einigen Ungewissheiten ganz schön ins Strudeln kommen kann, aber wenn man zu viel finanzielle Unterstüzung bekommt - wieso sollte man dann noch arbeiten gehen? Hilfe kann man sich ja immer noch holen, auch wenn man kein Geld hat.

Meine Meinung hört sch für einige sicherlich radikal an, deshalb interessiert mich eure Meinung zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Lekraan (5. November 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen.
> 
> Ich sehe mir gerade SternTV an und es wird wieder über ein oft diskutiertes Thema gesprochen: Hartz 4.
> 
> ...




Hmm...also mit Hartz4 zu leben ist bestimmt nicht schön! Aber es gibt eben Menschen, die sind körperlich und geistig nicht besonders gut drauf ... :/
Aber, wenn man sowas wie: Hartz4 reicht nicht zum Leben" hört...das ist natürlich Schwachsinn...! 
Wenn man Hartz4 bekommt, bekommt man in den meisten Fällen auch vieles andere finanziert...
Klar, von diesen 400€ (?) Hatz4 muss man sich eine Menge kaufen, sprich-> Lebensmittel, Hygiene, usw...
Aber ich denke mal, das man von Hartz4 gut überleben kann..man kann sich allerdings dann eben  dies und das nicht leisten...

Grüße vom Schüler! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berghammer71 (5. November 2009)

Ich glaube ist das erste was man in der Schule lernt:

Weniger Geld - weniger Konsum - mehr Arbeitslose

Jetzt überleg Dir mal was das nach Quelle, Opel, Märklin, Black & Decker gebracht hat?

----------------

Hartz IV hätte in guten Zeiten rauskommen müssen, nicht in schlechten! - Jetzt funktioniert es....selbst bei Arbeitsplätzen.


.. noch ein paar nette Nebeneffekte
- niedrige Löhne, die Arbeitgeber wissen ja was man als Arbeitsloser bekommt, dadurch weniger Steuereinnahmen
- wirkt sich auf fast alle Markenfirmen aus, Preisspirale dreht sich wie beim Lebensmitteldiscounter nach unten
- 2 Klassengesellschaft, ich glaube letzten schrieb schon jemand etwas über 2 Klassenimpfungsgesellschaft
- Qualifikation lohnt sich nicht bzw. viele können ihre Qualis garnicht mehr einsetzen
- die Spezialisten wandern aus, zb. Ärzte schwärmen von den USA, ev. nicht grad NY aber den Rest 
- Kriminalität steigt, braucht man nicht bestreiten
- Arbeitslosigkeit steigt weiter, weil weniger Einnahmen für Subventionen, usw. da sind

und so weiter und so fort.

Alles schon seit Jahrzehnten bekannt, wo ist unser Kanzler der das veranlasste? - Bei Gasprom oder Peter Hartz..war da nicht was mit Steuerhinterziehung?

Hallejulia, ist ja klar wer das ausbaden muß...bestimmt nicht die die Folgen wußten und das beschlossen haben, bleibt nur noch eine Gretchenfrage.., die ich hier lieber nicht stelle.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (5. November 2009)

Ein einzelner kann sicher mit dem Geld um die Runden kommen, aber wie sieht es aus, wenn der/die Harz IV Empfänger/in auch noch Kinder ernähren muss? 
Es gibt unzählige Berichte, Dokumentationen, usw im Fernsehn und in Zeitschriften wo von Familien berichtet wird, bei denen die Eltern arbeitslos sind und beispielsweise nicht einmal genug Geld haben, um ihren Kind ein neuen Schulranzen zu kaufen oder nicht genug Geld haben ihren Kindern das Geld für das Schwimmbad zu geben, wenn ihre Schulklasse dorthin geht...etc
Was auch lustig ist: Kinder - deren Eltern Harz IV empfangen - müssen, wenn sie einen Ferienjob haben, von dem was sie verdienen 80 % abdrücken (wenn sie mehr als 100 Euro verdienen). Da werden die Kinder auch schon so richtig motiviert zu arbeiten.

Außerdem darf man nicht vergessen, dass ein Harz IV-Empfänger sich auch für Jobs bewerben muss und wenn's nicht klappt, kriegt er nen 1Euro Job. Und wenn er auch da nicht hingeht, wird Harz IV gestrichen.
Ich bezweifel also, dass der Großteil der Harz IV Empfänger nur zu faul ist, sich ne Arbeit zu suchen.


Edith sagt:



Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Jetzt überleg Dir mal was das nach Quelle, Opel, Märklin, Black & Decker gebracht hat?
> 
> ----------------
> 
> Hartz IV hätte in guten Zeiten rauskommen müssen, nicht in schlechten! - Jetzt funktioniert es....selbst bei Arbeitsplätzen.



Harz IV greift erst nach paar Monaten oder spätestens einem Jahr. Zuvor bekommt man Arbeitslosengeld 1. Und die Arbeiter die bei Quelle, Opel...etc gearbeitet haben, und Monat für Monat ihr Geld in Sozialversicherungen gestopft haben, düfen sie ja wohl erwarten etwas Kohle zurück zu bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berghammer71 (5. November 2009)

> Edith sagt:
> 
> Harz IV greift erst nach paar Monaten oder spätestens einem Jahr. Zuvor bekommt man Arbeitslosengeld 1. Und die Arbeiter die bei Quelle, Opel...etc gearbeitet haben, und Monat für Monat ihr Geld in Sozialversicherungen gestopft haben, da düfen sie ja wohl erwarten etwas Kohle zurück zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Falsch, wo Harz IV rauskam gab es schon Millionen von Arbeitslosen - Folgen waren abzusehen.

Wer kein Arbeitslosengeld bekam rutsche ins Sozialnetz, hier wollte man vorangig den Missbrauch ändern.

Gebracht hat es nichts ausser noch weniger Steuereinnahmen für den Staat.

Richtiger wäre dann gewesen 1-3 Jahre Hartz IV, dann Sozi - wollte man aber garnicht.

Irgendwann werden wir alle älter, kränker... dann wiederholt mal solche Kommentare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (5. November 2009)

Was du von mir zitiert hast bezog sich auf "deinem Opel&Co-Satz"  und die Entlassenen dort haben jetzt erstmal nichts mit Harz IV zu tun.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. November 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen.
> 
> Ich sehe mir gerade SternTV an und es wird wieder über ein oft diskutiertes Thema gesprochen: Hartz 4.
> 
> ...



Für einen Single mit wenig Ansprüchen reicht Hartz 4 zum leben.

Für eine alleinerziehende Mutter mit 1-2 Kindern reicht es, trotz Kindergeld usw., nur ganz knapp und das auch noch mit viel Verzicht und Abstrichen. Vorallem zu Geburtstagen, Weihnachtszeit. Urlaub und Ferienlager für die Kinder fallen weg und selbst bei alltäglichen Dingen wie Kleidung oder Essen mangelts.

Ein Beispiel, der Speiseplan für Hartz 4 Empfänger (Familien natürlich nicht berücksichtigt):


> &#8222;Ja&#8220;, sagt Finanzsenator Thilo Sarrazin (SPD). Er hat eine Mitarbeiterin zum Preis-Check in einen Discounter geschickt und einen 3-Tages-Menü-Plan erstellen lassen. Schon für *3,76 Euro am Tag (siehe Tabelle unten) gibt's drei Mahlzeiten*. Sarrazin: &#8222;Der Speiseplan zeigt: Man kann sich auch von einem Transfereinkommen ausgewogen und gesund ernähren. Das hat die Finanzverwaltung mit aktuellen Preisen empirisch belegt.&#8220;Sarrazin betont, dass er niemandem vorschreiben will, was er essen soll. Trotzdem machte er sich Gedanken um Abwechslung auf dem Tisch. Der teuerste Tag seines Speiseplans schlägt mit 3,98 Euro zu Buche &#8211; also 27 Cent weniger, als der Hartz-IV-Satz (347 Euro monatlich) für Speisen und Tabak (128 Euro/Monat, entspricht 4,25 Euro am Tag) vorsieht.


Quelle: http://www.bz-berlin.de/archiv/macht-sarra...309535.html?a=m

Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Leute im Knast für ~7,- &#8364; am Tag verpflegt werden, ist das ein Witz.


----------



## Palatschinkn (5. November 2009)

Zum Glück haben wir in Österreich das gute AMS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Da bekommen wir viel Geld für wenig.


----------



## sympathisant (5. November 2009)

oh. mein lieblingsthema.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Für einen Single mit wenig Ansprüchen reicht Hartz 4 zum leben.



also haben alle singles schon mal keinen grund sich zu beschweren.



> Für eine alleinerziehende Mutter mit 1-2 Kindern reicht es, trotz Kindergeld usw., nur ganz knapp und das auch noch mit viel Verzicht und Abstrichen. Vorallem zu Geburtstagen, Weihnachtszeit. Urlaub und Ferienlager für die Kinder fallen weg und selbst bei alltäglichen Dingen wie Kleidung oder Essen mangelts.



so ein blödsinn. wenn ein erwachsener sich von dem geld ernähren kann, kann es ein kind erst recht. sicher sind keine grossen sprünge drin. urlaub in der südsee, ne xbox oder den führerschein mit 18. 

aber wenn man überlegt wozu das geld gedacht ist, nämlich verhindern, dass leute auf der strasse sitzen und nichts zu essen haben, dann denke ich, dass das vom staat geleistet wird.

und die kinder von alg2-empfängern bekommen z.b. jede klassenfahrt vom amt gesponsort. wo andere 3 mal überlegen ob sie das kind nach paris schicken können, weil es eben nicht billig ist, brauchen die leute da nicht nachdenken.

und wenn ich die leute sehen die rumjammer, weil das geld nicht reicht. dann sind das oft genug leute, die rauchen oder haustiere haben. alles nicht nötig und kostet massig geld.


----------



## shadow24 (5. November 2009)

mich regt beim Thema immer auf das nur über die armen Hartz 4 Empfänger gesprochen wird...
was sollen denn die Menschen sagen,die leider nur einen kleinen Job haben,beispielsweise halbtags...die haben beim Abzug der Fahrtkosten zur Arbeit udn der vollen Miete fast immer weniger als die Arbeitslosen übrig und die kriegen nix geschenkt vom Staat.die Kinder,falls sich die Leute mit geringen Arbeitseinkommen welche leisten können, kriegen keine Unterstützung.wenn was ausser der Reihe(wie Urlaub oder schöne Geschenke zum Geburtstag) passieren soll,muss der sich ein Zweitjob suchen.so sieht es aus in Deutschland...
man wird ja fast noch dafür bestraft das man arbeiten geht...der Arbeitslose fährt immer besser als derjenige der nur einen kleinen Job hat.daher ist doch klar, das viele auch gar keine Lust mehr haben sich einen Job zu suchen wo sie fürs frühe aufstehen, arbeiten gehen,etc. weniger bekommen als wenn sie gar nichts machen...


----------



## Kaldreth (5. November 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Für einen Single mit wenig Ansprüchen reicht Hartz 4 zum leben.



Naja wenn er Hartz IV bekommt, dann muss er eben seine Ansprüche runter schrauben! Dann muss man ggfs. auch mal mit dem Rauchen aufhören oder einmal weniger ins Kino gehen... 

BTW nur zur Info, jemand der Arbeitsunfähig ist bekommt keine Leistungen nach dem SGB II (Hartz IV) sondern Leistungen nach dem SGB XII, das ist was anderes!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. November 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> und wenn ich die leute sehen die rumjammer, weil das geld nicht reicht. dann sind das oft genug leute, die rauchen oder haustiere haben. alles nicht nötig und kostet massig geld.


bevor ich meine Haustiere weggebe esse ich lieber nur 1 Apfel pro Tag. 

Und zum Thema essen zu wenig Geld, Das liegt wohl daran das der heutige Mensch viel zu viel isst, Z.b wer mal im Krankenhaus war kennt sicher die kleinen Portionen die man dort isst! zu Mittag und zu Abend! machen glaube das ist zu wenig! stimmt aber nicht das recht voll kommen für den menschlichen bedarf! 

Z.b also ich glaube die meisten Leuten haben gerne Spagetti, und die meisten essen auch 2 Teller ob wohl schon halber Telle reicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (5. November 2009)

man kann von Hartz 4 leben^^ mann muss es nur richtig anstellen xD


----------



## Death_Master (5. November 2009)

Hartz 4 ist viel zu gering, man sollte den Satz verdreifachen oder so...


----------



## sympathisant (5. November 2009)

damit sich arbeit überhaupt nicht mehr lohnt?


----------



## Kaldreth (5. November 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Hartz 4 ist viel zu gering, man sollte den Satz verdreifachen oder so...



Troll? Wenn man den Hartz IV Satz verdreifacht, dann würd doch kein Mensch mehr arbeiten gehen!


----------



## Arosk (5. November 2009)

Hartz IV ist ja jetzt schon Berufswunsch vieler Jugendlicher.


----------



## Death_Master (5. November 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Troll? Wenn man den Hartz IV Satz verdreifacht, dann würd doch kein Mensch mehr arbeiten gehen!



Das heißt, du würdest gern von 1200 Euro im Monat leben?


----------



## Whitechapel (5. November 2009)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Ein einzelner kann sicher mit dem Geld um die Runden kommen, aber wie sieht es aus, wenn der/die Harz IV Empfänger/in auch noch Kinder ernähren muss?
> Es gibt unzählige Berichte, Dokumentationen, usw im Fernsehn und in Zeitschriften wo von Familien berichtet wird, bei denen die Eltern arbeitslos sind und beispielsweise nicht einmal genug Geld haben, um ihren Kind ein neuen Schulranzen zu kaufen oder nicht genug Geld haben ihren Kindern das Geld für das Schwimmbad zu geben, wenn ihre Schulklasse dorthin geht...etc



Ich finde das überhaupt nicht bemitleidenswert..
Jeder ist im Stande sich eine Arbeit zu suchen, und
auch sogar die Arbeit zu machen die einem Spaß macht.

Was schränkt einen darin ein? Nichts..
Egal in was für ner Assifamilie man vllt geboren ist.
Anstrengung in der Schule um vllt wenigstens nen 
guten Realschulabschluss zu schaffen sollte nicht so 
schwer sein..

Man hat dann gute Chancen eine Ausbildungsstelle zu
bekommen.. vllt auch im Traumjob..

Und wenn die Leute mit Kindern da stehen und kein Geld
haben, nicht aus dem Grund von Entlassungen wegen
wirtschaftlichen Problemen, sondern weil sie keine
Ausbildung (usw.) haben oder zu faul sind zu arbeiten
und dann noch zu dumm sind einen Gummi zu benutzen,
dann sind sie vollkommen allein daran schuld.

Man setzt keine Kinder in die Welt wenn man nicht die
Finanzen hat, ihnen ein angenehmes Leben zu finanzieren..

Edit:



			
				Death schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt, du würdest gern von 1200 Euro im Monat leben?



Scherzkeks.. Es gibt genug Leute die Arbeiten gehen, ausgelernt haben und auch nicht mehr verdienen..
Ja schiebt den Arbeitslosen ruhig noch mehr Geld in den Allerwertesten...
Damit sie gleich mehr verdienen.. eh ich meine bekommen als der arbeitende Teil der Bevölkerung


----------



## sympathisant (5. November 2009)

+ Kosten der Unterkunft

dann bist du bei 1600 euro. fürs nichtstun ...


@whitechapel: früher wars in den USA so (ob jetzt immer noch weiss ich nicht), dass man sozialhilfe nur für ein jahr bekommen hat. dann war schluss. wenn man in der zeit n kind gekriegt hat oder schwanger wurde (weiss ich nicht mehr genau), war sofort schluss. wer sich selbst nicht versorgen kann, muss keine kinder in die welt setzen. find ich gut das system ..


----------



## Kaldreth (5. November 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Das heißt, du würdest gern von 1200 Euro im Monat leben?



Wie bereits erwähnt wurde, kommt zum Regelsatz kommt noch die Miete der Wohnung samt Nebenkosten hinzu! Also ich z.B. hab auch "nur" ein paar hundert Euro mehr im Monat, hab allerdings auch ein Diplom und bin dafür insgesamt 19 Jahre "Zur Schule" gegangen! 

Meine Schwester z.B. ist Tierarzthelferin und eine Freundin von mir ist Friseurin und die haben nicht annähernd 1200 € zur Verfügung jeden Monat! Erst mal informieren bevor man hier so ein Quatsch schreibt!


----------



## Whitechapel (5. November 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wer sich selbst nicht versorgen kann, muss keine kinder in die welt setzen.



so sieht's aus...
deutschland ist immernoch viel zu gütig mit den ganzen sozialschmarotzern..
in anderen ländern wohnen berufstätige leute in selbstgebauten metallhütten,
und hier sitzen die guten hartz4 empfänger vor ihrem 6,5mio hektozoll flatscreen
und freun sich ein loch in arsch..


----------



## Grushdak (5. November 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ... wenn ein erwachsener sich von dem geld ernähren kann, kann es ein kind erst recht. s


Hast Du selber Kinder?
Aufgrund Deiner Aussage bezweifel ich das doch mal sehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-----------------------
Und dann noch:

Schon mal daran gedacht daß die Familienplanung in guten Zeiten stattfand -
und man nun in der Misere in die Sozialhilfe (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) abgerutscht ist?

Da ist der Spruch ja wohl mal derbe daneben: "Dann setzt man eben keine Kinder in die Welt!"

*Schert nicht immer alle über einen Kamm!*


----------



## Whitechapel (5. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Da ist der Spruch ja wohl mal derbe daneben: "Dann setzt man eben keine Kinder in die Welt!"
> 
> *Schert nicht immer alle über einen Kamm!*



Ich sagte bereits, dass ich keine Leute damit meine, die aus wirtschaftlichen
Gründen gekündigt wurden. Abgesehen davon bekommt man pro Kind ca. 150 €
Kindergeld. Also so sehr hängen gelassen wird man nicht und es sollte eigentlich
ja auch nur Übergangsweise sein. Dann kann man halt mal ein paar Monate nicht
den gewohnten Lebensstandard halten..


----------



## sympathisant (5. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hast Du selber Kinder?
> Aufgrund Deiner Aussage bezweifel ich das doch mal sehr.
> 
> 
> ...



dann zweifel. aber du irrst: 16 und 6. und ich bin in der glücklichen lage ihnen viele wünsche zu ermöglichen. 

ich meinte, wenn man Alg2 bezieht, muss man nicht schwanger werden. 



ich schere niemanden, aber ich finde, dass Alg2 dazu da sein soll, menschen zu ernähren und ihnen ein dach über dem kopf zu ermöglichen. das tut es. und sogar noch mehr.

aber wenn dann die empfänger sich beschweren, dass sie nicht in den urlaub können, ihr sparbuch einsetzen müssen oder sonstwas dann läuft bei denen was falsch ...


----------



## Artherk (5. November 2009)

ay ay ay ay.... da liest man mal wieder ewige vorurteile... habt ihr euch jemals mit der materie befasst? kennt ihr die gesetzesgrundlagen? Bei den meisten hier (ausnahmen bestätigen die regel) ist das wohl nicht der Fall! So ich offenbare mich nun euch ich bin ein Angestellter dieser einrichtung die immer noch böse "Arbeitsamt"geschimpft wird. (wir heißen nun übrigens agentur für arbeit)
Zuallererst möchter ich mal sagen das Arbeitslosengeld II oder allgemein genannt hartz 4 keine leistung der agentur für arbeit ist... es ist eine rein staatliche ausgabe und wird nur von den meisten agenturen übernommen... zudem ist es so das es keine 400 € regelleistungssatz sind sonder 367 € dazu kommen noch  die kosten der unterkunft für eine angemessene wohnung... somit lässt sich sagen... ein single kann davon prima leben...
Es ist auch nicht darauf ausgelegt das man sich neue bewerbungsunterlagen besorgt sondern es dient der allgemeinen versorgung des betroffenen...
zu dem kommentar wenns ne alleinerziehende mutter mit 2 kindern ist... auch die kann davon überleben... 1. weil die kosten der unterkunft auf die kinder aufgeteilt werden... 2. bekommt auch jedes kind einen gewissen teil hartz 4 .. 3. wird auch noch kindergeld gezahlt.. ergo so schlecht gehts denen nicht...

Das vorurteil das alle alg 2 empfänger faule säcke wären stimmt nicht... kennt ihr die arbeitsmarktlage? Sie ist bescheiden... dazu noch fehlende qualifikationen und tada wir haben einen neuen alg 2 empfänger... also gebt ruh wenn ihr keine ahnung habt und befasst euch erst ma mit den gesetzen
flame on arthis out


----------



## Hishabye (5. November 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Ich sagte bereits, dass ich keine Leute damit meine, die aus wirtschaftlichen
> Gründen gekündigt wurden. Abgesehen davon bekommt man pro Kind ca. 150 &#8364;
> Kindergeld. Also so sehr hängen gelassen wird man nicht und es sollte eigentlich
> ja auch nur Übergangsweise sein. Dann kann man halt mal ein paar Monate nicht
> den gewohnten Lebensstandard halten..




Bei H4 wird Kindergeld abgezogen...da es sich um eine Einkommen des Kindes handelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (5. November 2009)

Ok, ich wollte nicht zu aggressiv rüber kommen ... sry.

Ja H4 sollte schon nur dazu dienen, daß man überlebt - aber nur als Hilfe.
Ich selber bekomme ergänzendes ALG2.

Ich habe 2 Nebenjobs und muß Monat für Monat dafür Rechnungen schreiben -
und die Abrechnungen der beiden Arbeitgeber beim Amt einreichen.
Dann wird je nach Verdienst mein ALG2 neu berechnet.

Entweder ich bekomme noch Geld (da es ja im vornehinein pauschal abgezogen wird) -
oder ich muss zurückzahlen.

Reingerutscht bin ich, weil ich selber bei meinem alten Chef gekündigt habe - warum? -
weil ich 14 Stunden am Tag auf der Matte stand - aber kein Geld sah.
Nun bin ich über 40 (ungünstig) - habe vermehrt körperliche Probleme.
Leider geht viele nicht mehr so, wie ich es will.

Die eine Nebenstelle hätte ich als festen sozialversicherten Platz haben können -
leider muss die Stadtgemeinde diese Stelle erst schaffen - hat aber kein Interesse dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun bin ich dabei, mir wenigstens eine Teilzeitstelle (wegen Gesundheit) zu bekommen -
damit ich wenigstens richtig sozialversichert etc. bin.
----------------------------------------------
In meiner Situation kann ich leben, sogar noch mit Zigaretten, WoW und private Altersversorgung -
wo ich monatlich einzahle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps. Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Hartz4, ALGII und Sozialhilfe? (wenn es denn Einen gibt ...)

greetz


----------



## sympathisant (5. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> Das vorurteil das alle alg 2 empfänger faule säcke wären stimmt nicht... kennt ihr die arbeitsmarktlage? Sie ist bescheiden... dazu noch fehlende qualifikationen und tada wir haben einen neuen alg 2 empfänger... also gebt ruh wenn ihr keine ahnung habt und befasst euch erst ma mit den gesetzen
> flame on arthis out



wie stehts mit weiterbildungen und umschulungen ... die agentur gibt ordentlich geld wenn man sich selbständig macht. nur rumjammern hat noch keinem geholfen ...


----------



## Hishabye (5. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> a
> zu dem kommentar wenns ne alleinerziehende mutter mit 2 kindern ist... auch die kann davon überleben... 1. weil die kosten der unterkunft auf die kinder aufgeteilt werden... 2. bekommt auch jedes kind einen gewissen teil hartz 4 .. 3. wird auch noch kindergeld gezahlt.. ergo so schlecht gehts denen nicht...




Besser Informieren wäre nicht schlecht bevor ihr jeden Müll unwisserlich nachplappert:

http://www.sozialhilfe24.de/hartz-iv-4-alg...g2-rechner.html

Ganz unten steht

*Kindergeld*
Kindergeld wird voll angerechnet.


----------



## Valeriah (5. November 2009)

Also ich kann von Fällen berichten da kommen Langzeitarbeitslose in Kurse und setzten sich nur rein damit Ihnen IHre Kohle nicht zusammengestrichen wird. Motiviation... mhh das Wort gibts da nichtmal. Aber es ist halt notwendig weil der Staat eine Verpflichtung gegenüber diesen Leuten hat und für sie sowas organisiert. Das die Leute es dann nicht annehmen ist ja nicht mehr Problem des STaates. 
Das schönt ja auch die Arbeitslosenzaheln. wenn du in einem Kurs bist fällst du aus der Statistik raus. 

So an die 890 EUR bekommen Hartz 4 ler mit Miete und Co. Manch ein Bürokaufmann verdient bei einer 40 STundenwoche pro Monat 900 EUR netto. 
Das sind 10 EUR Differenz, mit dem Unterschied das bei körperlichen Problemchen beim Hartz 4ler der Staat
aufkommen muss, wie soll das arme Individum es denn finanzieren...

Dann wird der ach so arme Hartz 4ler doch vermittelt. Eine Stelle/Ausbildung die ihm erstmal gefällt und wo andere echt froh drüber wären. Das hat auch damit zu tun das ihm der Staat sein Auto gezahlt hat, war ja arbeitsplatzfördernd...du dagegen musst schauen wie du Benzin, Reparaturen und co zahlen kannst.
Nach 5 Tagen meldet er sich krank und kommt nie wieder... gefällt ihm wohl doch nicht so... und weil der STaat eine Verpflichtung hat zahlt er selbst solchen Leuten noch soviel Kohle das sie überleben können.

Es sind nicht alle so, aber der Teil der so ist reichtm ir vollständig um zu wissen das ich für solchen Abschaum zahlen muss..


----------



## Artherk (5. November 2009)

ja es wird angerechnet aber beim kind und nich bei der mutti... tjaja man sollte es schon genau wissen ne... umschulungen sind leider nicht immer der weg den man gehen kann... wenn jemand zb geistige defizite hat .. wie willst du dem was beibringen?


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. November 2009)

Schön die vielen Stammtischparolen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stand Berlin:

Alg II (auch Hartz 4 genannt) besteht aus zwei getrennten Leistungen, dem Lebensunterhalt und der Kosten der Unterkunft.

Eine alleinstehende gesunde Person erhält 356€ Lebensunterhalt + Miete (ca. 350€) also zusammen etwa 700€
Von den 356€ sind zu bezahlen 30€ Strom (bei sparsamen Umgang) und 30€ fürs Sozialticket.

Bleiben 296 € zum leben. Davon muss man laut JobCenter/Arge 40 -50€ zurücklegen um Reparaturen an Möbeln oder Elektrogeräten zu bezahlen zu können.

Man kann davon Leben aber erstrebenswert ist das sicher nicht.

Zur Frage zum Sinn:

Man könnte auch zu dem Entschluss kommen, kein ALG II mehr zu bezahlen sondern die Personen nach Auslaufen des regulären Arbeitslosengelds (ALG I) sich selber zu überlassen.
Die würde dazu führen das es einigen sicher gelingen würde Arbeit zu finden dies das sonst nicht tun würden. 
Viele würden sich sicher in die Kriminalität flüchten.
Der Rest würde vor die Hunde gehen.

Ein recht teurerer Wirtschaftsstandort wie Deutschland lebt von einer gewissen sozialen Stabilität (wenig Streik, keine inneren Unruhen, vergleichsweise geringe Kriminalität etc.)
Dies würde mit dem Wegfall von ALG II sicher leiden und damit ebenfalls Kosten verursachen. 

Es ist also die Frage (die ich nur stelle und nicht beantworten kann) ob die Einstellung von ALG II wirklich Kosten sparen würde.
In den USA, wo es ja tatsächlich keine solche Leitung gibt, springen private Hilfssysteme ein (Kirchen, Stiftungen usw.)
Diese Tradition gibt es bei uns (noch?) nicht in der Form.

Höhe von ALG II

Das ist der schwierigste Punkt.

Ist ALG II zu niedrig erhalten wir zunehmen die Effekte wie ich sie im Absatz oben beschrieben habe

Ist ALG II zu hoch, sinkt die Motivation der Bezieher, sich davon wieder unabhängig zu machen erheblich.

Theoretisch müsste man ALG II individuell anpassen, was aber in der Praxis natürlich nicht machbar ist.



Feststeht aber, dass es ausgesprochen dumm ist, ein so komplexes Thema mit Phrasen wie:

wer arbeiten will findet auch welche (genau der 55 jährige arbeitslose Opel/Quelle Mitarbeiter wird DRINGEND gesucht auf dem Arbeitsmarkt, genau wie die alleinerziehende Mutter mit drei kleinen Kindern (die bei der Geburt der Kinder durchaus noch einen arbeitenden Ehemann gehabt haben konnte)) abhandeln zu wollen!

Also kommt runter von eurem hohen Roß und seid dankbar wenn eure Jobs (so wie meiner) noch nicht gefährdet sind!


----------



## Artherk (5. November 2009)

es sind aber 367 € hust hust...


----------



## Hishabye (5. November 2009)

Valeriah schrieb:


> So an die 890 EUR bekommen Hartz 4 ler mit Miete und Co. Manch ein Bürokaufmann verdient bei einer 40 STundenwoche pro Monat 900 EUR netto.
> Das sind 10 EUR Differenz, mit dem Unterschied das bei körperlichen Problemchen beim Hartz 4ler der Staat
> aufkommen muss, wie soll das arme Individum es denn finanzieren...




Dann würd ich mich mal langsam fragen, ob die Unternehmen nicht zu geizig geworden sind mit den Löhnen...die nutzen die komplette Situation aus, aber ihr wollt das nicht sehen...
Natürlich kloppt man auf die Schwächsten ein..Warum hinterfragt ihr nicht, warum die Ausbeuter zu wenig LOHN zahlen???
Ist es nicht komisch dass die Löhne seit H4 ständig am fallen sind?


----------



## sympathisant (5. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Schön die vielen Stammtischparolen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und genau das ist der punkt. es soll ja nicht erstrebenswert sein. es soll abschrecken. wie schon jemand schrieb. inzwischen ist hartz4 doch ne zukunftsperpektive für manche jugendliche geworden.



> Zur Frage zum Sinn:
> 
> Man könnte auch zu dem Entschluss kommen, kein ALG II mehr zu bezahlen sondern die Personen nach Auslaufen des regulären Arbeitslosengelds (ALG I) sich selber zu überlassen.
> Die würde dazu führen das es einigen sicher gelingen würde Arbeit zu finden dies das sonst nicht tun würden.
> ...



<sarkasmus>
cool. wir sollten ihnen mehr zahlen, damit die die jetzt kriminell sind, damit aufhören.
</sarkasmus>



> Es ist also die Frage (die ich nur stelle und nicht beantworten kann) ob die Einstellung von ALG II wirklich Kosten sparen würde.
> In den USA, wo es ja tatsächlich keine solche Leitung gibt, springen private Hilfssysteme ein (Kirchen, Stiftungen usw.)
> Diese Tradition gibt es bei uns (noch?) nicht in der Form.



na ein glück. dadurch verlernen die leute nochmehr ihr leben selbst zu reglen, mit geld umzugehen, zu kochen ... 



> Höhe von ALG II
> 
> Das ist der schwierigste Punkt.
> 
> ...



da hast du recht. mit allen 3 sätzen. es gibt sicherlich fälle wo es begründet nicht reicht. aber das sind wenige.




> Feststeht aber, dass es ausgesprochen dumm ist, ein so komplexes Thema mit Phrasen wie:
> 
> wer arbeiten will findet auch welche (genau der 55 jährige arbeitslose Opel/Quelle Mitarbeiter wird DRINGEND gesucht auf dem Arbeitsmarkt, genau wie die alleinerziehende Mutter mit drei kleinen Kindern (die bei der Geburt der Kinder durchaus noch einen arbeitenden Ehemann gehabt haben konnte)) abhandeln zu wollen!
> 
> Also kommt runter von eurem hohen Roß und seid dankbar wenn eure Jobs (so wie meiner) noch nicht gefährdet sind!



die alleinerziehende mutter bekommt 4 x regelsatz (für kinder geringer, oke) und n haufen zusatzleistungen für die kinder .. der vater zahlt evtl. unterhalt. 



es liegt weniger an hartz4, dass die löhne sinken. als vielmehr an europa. ist doch logisch, dass wir uns irgendwo auf nem lohnniveau zwischen den niedriglohnländern und uns einpendeln ...


----------



## Hishabye (5. November 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> es liegt weniger an hartz4, dass die löhne sinken. als vielmehr an europa. ist doch logisch, dass wir uns irgendwo auf nem lohnniveau zwischen den niedriglohnländern und uns einpendeln ...



Dann müssten aber auch die Lebenshaltungskosten sinken..tun sie aber leider nicht und was nun?


----------



## sympathisant (5. November 2009)

warum sollten sie?

die deutschen fahren nicht nach polen (ausser die grenznahen bewohner) um da einzukaufen ... aber die polen (die gebildet sind und in ihrem land keine arbeit finden) kommen nach deutschland um hier gegen einen geringen lohn zu arbeiten. die sind sparsam und schicken geld teilweise noch nach hause ... 

hab selbst studierte polen (konnten deutsch, englisch perfekt) kennengelernt, die für 900 euro hier arbeiten ..


----------



## Valeriah (5. November 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Dann würd ich mich mal langsam fragen, ob die Unternehmen nicht zu geizig geworden sind mit den Löhnen...die nutzen die komplette Situation aus, aber ihr wollt das nicht sehen...
> Natürlich kloppt man auf die Schwächsten ein..Warum hinterfragt ihr nicht, warum die Ausbeuter zu wenig LOHN zahlen???
> Ist es nicht komisch dass die Löhne seit H4 ständig am fallen sind?




Du wirst lachen, es gab einem Bericht im Fernsehen (Anne will oder so) da saß ne Friseurmitarbeiterin die 40 STd die Woche arbeitet und dafür dann im Monat Netto 400 EUR bekommt. Zusätzlich war diese Person natürlich noch auf Leistungen vom Amt angewiesen und einen 2 Job damit sie überhaupt überleben kann. DAs solch eine Person sich nicht in Hartz 4 flüchtet bewundere ich ehrlich gesagt. 

Na ja gehen wir mal von großen Firmen aus. sagen wir 18000 Leute in deutschland beschäftigt und gestehen wir diesen Personen 2 Prozent Gehaltserhöhung zu. Sagen wir diese Personen bekommen Brutto 2000 EUR (das ist nicht viel aber für dieses Rechenbeispiel durchaus ausreichend) dh 2% von 2000 EUR ist 40 EUR Das ganze mal 18000 Mitarbeiter ergibt 720000 EUR. Und das ist noch das was vor den Abzügen steht. Davon mal abgesehen muss eine Firma es erstmal schaffen 720000 EUR pro Monat mehr zu verdienen, immerhin muss man konkurrenzfähig bleiben (und wir gehen ja nur von 2000 EUR gehalt aus). 

Die Löhne sind ja auch nicht ständig am fallen. das ist so nicht richtig. Die Preise für den Lebensunterhalt steigen nur, weswegen die Löhne entwertet werden. Früher hat das Benzin Super 1,60 DM gekostet, sprich circa 80 EURO cent (das ist 11 Jahre her), heute kostet es 1,35 EUR. Das sind mal 55 EUR Cent pro Liter mehr. Bei 50 Litern tanken sind das 27,50 EUR mehr - Pro Tank. das decken vllt gerade mal die 40 EUR (die 2% von dem REchenbeispiel) netto ab,
aber es ist ja nicht das einzige was sich erhöht hat. 

Das ist alles recht kompliziert und man könnte ewig so weitermachen. aber ums kurz zu machen: Veränderst du eine Komponente im System betrifft das irgendwo auch alle anderen KOmponenten.


----------



## shadow24 (5. November 2009)

tja,das ist unser Problem.wir jammern auf zu hohem Niveau...wir müssen mal anfangen wieder kleine Brötchen zu backen.uns geht es gut.Punkt aus.auch den arbeitslosen.es ist einfach zu jammern,sei es der Arbeitslose oder derjenige der zu wenig Gehalt hat um über die Runden zu kommen,aber man sollt emal den Blick in unsere benachbarten östlichen Länder schauen wie bescheiden dort die Ansprüche sind...


----------



## sarika (5. November 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wie stehts mit weiterbildungen und umschulungen ... die agentur gibt ordentlich geld wenn man sich selbständig macht. nur rumjammern hat noch keinem geholfen ...




prima idee, habe ich grade hinter mir, und was ist. momentan ist in der region keine stelle frei. selbst das halbjährige praktikum hat nichts genütz. wäre ich alleine, würde ich auch hier weg ziehen um eine arbeitsstelle zu bekommen. das geht aber nicht, da ich einem mann, zwei kinder und alte schwiegereltern habe, die versorgt werden müssen.
ich habe durch die umschulung nur eins rreicht. ich war für ein jahr aus den statistiken raus und habe wenigstens die aussicht, das ich in der firma wo ich praktikum gemacht habe, nachrutschen kann, wenn wer wegfällt. ansonsten sind ca 50 bewerbungen an alle firmen raus, wo ich mit der neuen quali hätte unter kommen können, aber es besteht zur zeit kein bedarf, leider.
und das selbständig machen hat nur einen großen haken, wenn du kein passendes konzept vorlegst, wird gar nichts finanziert (erlebt bei einer mitumschülerin), und die momentane wirtschaftliche lage ist auch nicht grade ideal für eine eigene firme. erstmal nachdenken, dann so nen unsinn schreiben....

und was das geld angeht für einen erwachsenen oder ein paar reicht es grade so aus, aber sobald kinder mit in der familie sind wirds eng, denn pro kind bekommt man 250 euro, wovon das kindergeld wieder abgezogen wird als einkommen. das ist fakt und ich sehe es jedesmal auf dem bescheid.
jeder der hier rumjammer, die bekommen zu viel, ihr wart warscheinlich noch nie in der situation. und wer rumjammerd das er für seine arbeit zu wenig bekommt, ihr könnt auch beihilfe beantragen und wenns nur so sachen wie wohngeld und heizkostenzuschuß sind. das ist eine enorme erleichterung.

und nein, ich hab es mir sicher nicht ausgesucht. mir wurde damals einfach mein zeitvertrag nicht mehr verlängert obwohl es versprochen wurde (ausrede war zur zeit doch kein bedarf) und mein mann wurde dann arbeitslos, als unsere kleine 1 jahr alt war. und da er gesundheitlich leider nicht mehr jeden job annehmen kann, blieb es dann bei mir. sprich ich habe mein einjähriges kind in die obhut meines mannes gegeben und hab mich auf jobsuche begeben. in meinem erlernten beruf gab es nichts oder so unterbezahlt (2,50 pro stund) das ich nach alternativen gesucht habe. so kam ich dann nach über einem jahr zu der umschulung, aber leider siehts jetzt mit jobs auch nicht viel besser aus. und diese umschulung wurde von der arge empfohlen, weil in dem bereich ein sehr hoher bedarf herrscht, aber leider nicht hier in der region, was ich echt besch..... finde. von 22 teilnehmer aus der maßnahme, haben grade mal 2 eine festanstellung bekommen und weitere 3 eine anstellung für 4 monate, der rest gieng leer aus. und da ist doch irgendwas schief gelaufen, wenn es vorher heißt: hier ist bedarf ohne ende und nachher schaffen es nicht mal 50% in eine anstellung.



abschliesend möchte ich als leider betroffene sagen: es ist, selbst wenn man will, gar nicht so einfach eine arbeit zu finden. und das geld ist absolut unterste grenze, selbst notwendige versicherungen müssen in den meisten fällen auf eis gelegt werden, erspartes aus besseren zeiten wird einem von vorneherein angerechnet und abgezogen und sobald irgendwer aus der familie geld geschenkt bekommt oder etwas dazu verdient, wird es einem abgezogen. dinge die man notwendigerweise alle paar jahre mal braucht (beispiel neue matratze, oder neue kleidung, kinder wachsen viel zu schnell aus ihren sachen raus) muß man auch mit diesem geld finanzieren. ich beklage mich nicht darüber das ich keinen urlab machen kann, aber ich wünschte mir das ich nicht am 24. jeden monates darauf warten müßte, das das geld endlich kommt, um lebensmittel zu kaufen. ab und zu würde ich meine kindern auch gerne was gönnen und wenns nur die gewünschte barbie zum geburtstag oder weihnachten ist, und immer nur nein sagen zu müssen tut einer mutter im herzen weh, das ist das was traurig ist an der ganzen sache, ich kann mich sehr einschränken, aber das kleinen kindern klar zu machen ist verdammt schwer. deshalb sollte der regelsatz für kinder angepaßt werden und wenns nur in form von spielzeug oder kleidergutscheinen ist, damit das geld nicht anderweitig ausgegeben wird. oder woher kommt die hohe kinderarmut, weil einem kind weniger zusteht wie einem hund....... und nein, mein wow account zahle ich zur zeit nicht selbst, das war ein geburtstagsgeschenk meiner schwestern, weil so haben wir auch über eine entfernung von über 500km die möglichkeit ab und zu mal was zusammen zu machen. gesehen hab ich sie das letzte mal vor anderthalb jahren und das auch nur, weil meine mutter mir das fahrgeld gegeben hat, damit ich zur hochzeit meiner jüngsten schwester anwesend sein konnte. (theoretisch hätte ich diese "einnahmen" auch melden müssen, aber wenn man nicht mal mehr seine famile besuchen kann ist das etwas krass)

gut das hier ist ein eizelschicksal, aber forscht mal nach bei leuten die in der selben situation stecken, ihr werdet parallelen feststellen. denn in der zwischenzeit kenne ich viele die auch h4 bekommen, man schließt ja kontakte zu leuten denen es genauso geht.

und an alle die flamer die sagen h4 empfänger sollten keine kinder bekommen, das ist ja wie im dritten reich wo behinderte sterilisiert wurden. zudem wer von euch würde die rechnung der pille oder sonstigem verhütungsmittel übernehmen. das sind dinge die ebenfalls geld koste, was da wirklich nicht übrig ist. oder was ist mit denen die von ihrem typen sitzen gelassen worden sind, weil sie schwanger sind, sollen die deshalb abtreiben??? kommt mal wieder in die realität zurück, das ist ja nicht auszuhalten.


----------



## Grushdak (5. November 2009)

@ sympathisant

Tolles Beispiel mit den Polen.^^

Habe selber Freunde dort - seit meiner Kindheit.
Gut, manche arbeiten für viel weniger, als so mancher Deutsche es würde - nur warum?

Sie nehmen den Euro mit nach Hause - und haben dort nur einen Bruchtteil der Ausgaben wie hier.
Hätte ich den Bruchteil der jetzigen Ausgaben, würde ich auch nicht entsprechend viel Lohn verlangen -
wobei ich nie sooo viel verdienen wollte - nur soviel - um normal leben zu können.

Deutschland ist in Sachen Bürokratismus (würg) und Lohnnebenkosten (kotz) wohl. negativ Nr.1 in der Welt.
Wären wir nur nicht so sturr - egal ob Arbeitnehmer oder ~geber und so Manches würde besser laufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps. Stimmt ... und jammern können wir sehr gut.^

pps. Nicht wollen alleine genügt nicht - man darf sich auch keine Mühe geben.


----------



## Brimbur (5. November 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> so sieht's aus...
> deutschland ist immernoch viel zu gütig mit den ganzen sozialschmarotzern..
> in anderen ländern wohnen berufstätige leute in selbstgebauten metallhütten,
> und hier sitzen die guten hartz4 empfänger vor ihrem 6,5mio hektozoll flatscreen
> und freun sich ein loch in arsch..




Meinste das Ernst??? Ich habe nachgeschaut, du bist 20 Jahre alt, weisst du was das heisst keine Arbeit zu finden? Ich glaube kaum! Und jetzt die Große Frage, wie willst du einen Unterschied zwischen wirklich Bedürftigen und Schmarotzern machen? Bist du dazu fähig? Ich glaube kaum und mit Sicherheit gibt es Leute, die schmarotzen aber glaub mir mal, das ist nicht die Masse. 
Es ist definitiv nicht schön vom Staat zu leben, sich jeden Cent erschnorren zu müssen und man fühlt sich definitiv als Mensch 2. Klasse und die Menschen, die am Nachmittag in den Talkshows sitzen, sind natürlich die Negativbeispiele aber das kann man doch nicht pauschalisieren. 

Und Menschen die so denken wie du sind in meinen augen die wirklich Assozialen, sowie Steuerflüchtlinge und ähnliches Gesocks, das sind nämlich unsere Assozialen im Land und nicht die ALG II empfänger!


----------



## Whitechapel (6. November 2009)

Brimbur schrieb:


> Meinste das Ernst???



Jo ich meine das schon ernst...
Ich hab mein Abi gemacht, hab jetzt ne Ausbildung und verdiene auch nicht
die Welt.. Bsp.. habe Berufsschule in Leipzig und bin in der Klasse der, der
am wenigsten verdient. (Teilweise habe ich den Gedanken, warum ich dies 
tue wenn es mir vielleicht ohne Arbeit besser geht und ich mir momentan
von meinem Lohn auch nicht mehr leisten kann, als ein Arbeitsloser, was
eigentlich nicht der Fall sein sollte) Aber ich bin froh zu arbeiten anstatt 
jeden Tag sinnlos rumzusitzen.

Und wenn du meine vorherigen Beiträge auch gelesen hast, würdest du erkannt
haben, dass ich nicht von Leuten spreche, die aufgrund der schlechten wirtschaftlichen
Lage entlassen wurden und übergangsweise Unterstützungen erhalten. Finde ich
vollkommen gerechtfertigt und in Ordnung. Aber Leute die diese Unterstützungen 
ausnutzen und überhaupt keine Arbeit wollen, weil sie ja auch so ein recht gutes Leben 
führen können, sich vllt noch teilweise ins unermessliche verschulden und damit andere
Betriebe in den Ruin führen, weil diese ihr Geld nicht bekommen und sich am Ende mit
irgendwelche Zugeständnissen begnügen müssen, diese Leute verurteile ich.

Desweiteren sehe ich nicht ein warum man als Hartz4-Empfänger mehr verdienen sollte,
als ein Berufstätiger. Es ist als Übergangslösung gedacht und nicht als Berufung!
Klar gibt es Leute die keine Arbeit finden, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass dies auch zum
Großteil an Unterqualifikation liegt und dies ist ein Faktor für den jeder selbst verantwortlich
ist und den jeder in seiner Kindheit/Jugend ändern kann bzw. konnte.

Ich war auch faul, hatte keinen Bock auf Schule usw. aber mir ist es einigermaßen zugefallen
und ich hatte keine Probleme in der Schule. Mir ist auch bewusst, dass wenn ich gelernt hätte
ich einen viel besseren Abschluss als ein 3,4er Abi hinlegen hätte können.
Aber mir war auch bewusst, dass ich kein Arzt oder sonstiges werden wollte und ich mich
auch mit einem Job wie jetzt Mediengestalter begnügen kann und der Job macht mir Spaß.

Also ums mal mit dem alten Spruch zu sagen: Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied!


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> die alleinerziehende mutter bekommt 4 x regelsatz (für kinder geringer, oke) und n haufen zusatzleistungen für die kinder .. der vater zahlt evtl. unterhalt.



Glaub mir (ich arbeite seit 10 Jahren als Sozialarbeiter), wenn du Armut sehen willst, dann besuche alleinerziehende Mütter die ausschließlich von Hartz4 leben.


----------



## Kono (shat) (7. November 2009)

das stimmt allerdings. jede alleinerziehende mutter freut sich, wenn der vater kein unterhalt zahlt. die arge zahlt nämlich 30&#8364; mehr, als der Vater.

nochmal zu Ohrensammlers rechnung, die nicht ganz vollständig war.
für einen Erwachsenen gibt es max 369&#8364;. davon muss jeder Strom, Telefon, Lebensmittel, Kleidung, elektrische Geräte, etc selber zahlen. Miete und Krankenkasse lass ich mal außen vor, die wird extra bezahlt.
369&#8364;- 30&#8364; Strom = 339&#8364;
339&#8364;- 40&#8364; Telefon/Internet = 289&#8364;
von den monatlich übrigen knapp 290&#8364; werden evtl noch Raten bezahlt, weil die Waschmaschine kaputt gegangen ist, oder sonstwas
im Optimalfall hat man 290&#8364; für Lebensmittel, Kleidung
Für eine Person reicht es zum Leben. Man kann einigermaßen gutes Essen kaufen, wenn man mit Geld umgehen kann.

Bei einer Familie sieht das ganze schon ganz anders aus. In der Regel ist Hetz4 der wirtschaftliche Ruin. Der Satz für ein Kind ist viel zu gering, aber bald ist das bestimmt auch egal, wenn die FDP ihr Bürgergeld einführt, gibt es an die 100&#8364; weniger für jeden Erwachsenen, buddelt schonmal eure Gräber. Davon ist dann auch kein Überleben mehr möglich.

und an die, die meinten Hartz4 ist nur zum Übergang da, ihr könnt ja gerne mal raus ins Arbeitsleben gehen und für 5 Euro die Stunde Asbest abtragen + 1Euro Gefahrenzuschlag.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. November 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> nochmal zu Ohrensammlers rechnung, die nicht ganz vollständig war.




Naja!  

In Berlin sind es 359€

Bei Strom und Raten sind wir uns einig.

In Berlin kommen noch 33 € fürs Sozialticket dazu ohne das du quasi aufgeschmissen bist.

Telefon und Internet hab ich aussen vorgelassen, weil das nicht lebensnotwendig ist, sondern (für einen Hartz4 Empfänger) klar Luxus

Die 290€ sind also wirklich schon sehr gut gerechnet, In der Realität sind es meist eher 240/250€


----------



## Lillyan (7. November 2009)

Stimmt, Telefon ist Luxus... Arbeitssuche ohne Telefon ist auch so leicht und billig :>


----------



## Whitechapel (8. November 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> und an die, die meinten Hartz4 ist nur zum Übergang da, ihr könnt ja gerne mal raus ins Arbeitsleben gehen und für 5 Euro die Stunde Asbest abtragen + 1Euro Gefahrenzuschlag.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich versteh den Bezug von dieser Arbeit zur Übergangslösung nicht.
Vielleicht kannst du das ja nochmal genauer erläutern.
Abgesehen davon.. Was machen denn Dachdecker?
Die haben oft genug mit diesem Gefahrenstoff zu tun!


----------



## Nawato (8. November 2009)

OMG mein Vater war Jahre lang Arbeitslos, hat immer nach Arbeit gesucht und kurz vor seinem Tot welche gefunden (kann als ü50 Jähriger schon schwer sein, arbeit zu finden), aber Hartz 4 reicht gerade so zum leben und das leben da ist nicht schön, du kannst gerade so bezahlen, kannst im Winter kaum heizen und frierst dir den Arsch ab, bist öfters krank, kannst dir aber keine Artzt leisten, also hast du pech gehabt, nichtmal wirlich was zu Essen kaufen kannst du dir!
Was man hat ist ein Telefon, das man nur selten benutzen sollte, sonst haste das nen Monat später auch nicht mehr, ne Küche fürs nötigste und n Platz zum Schlafen.
Wenn ich hier lese 





> und hier sitzen die guten hartz4 empfänger vor ihrem 6,5mio hektozoll flatscreenund freun sich ein loch in arsch..


 könnt ich schon ausrasten, was die Leute für Arschgesichter sind, ich kenne keinen Hartz 4 empfänger der sich sowas auch nur ansatzweise leisten könnte, die meisten die ich kenne haben nichtmal nen Fernseher!
Naja Ok, leute die Arbeitslos sind und nichtmal nach ner Arbeit ansatzweise suchen sind echt für den Arsch, aber von denen gibt zum Glück nicht viele!


----------



## Seydo (8. November 2009)

Ich find, Harz IV Reicht maximal zum überleben wenn man auf legalen wege lebt, Wirklich leben kann man damit nicht, und die jobsuche macht es auch nicht leichter. ich bin allgemein der meinung harv IV und die 1 euro jobs wurden nur eingeführt um die arbeitlosen rate zu drücken, durch die 1 euro jobs ist doch keinem geholfen und die arbeitsnehmen sagen meiner mum schon selber sie könne sie nicht einstellen weil die leitung sagt sie nehmen lieber 1 euro jobler weil die billiger sind und grund aufgaben genau so ausführen könn und das obwohl obwohl sie sie extrem loben wie gut sie arbeitet und das drotzd über 50 2 mal krebs und extreme knochenprobleme und übergewicht, sie macht sogar viele überstunden übernimmt sachen die sie gar nicht machen müsste usw.

Arbeit findet sie so auch keine mit ihren ganzen krankheiten.

Das macht den ganzen arbeits markt kaput, aber hauptsache die statistik erhoholt sich.

Und wo zum teufel kriegt "jeder" arbeit? Besonders lohnende arbeit? Für nen lohn der grad mal 50 euro höher ist als die von einen harz IV emfänger brauch ich nicht arbeiten gehen wenn ich mir dann genau so wenig leisten kann.

Den leuten den harz IV locker reichen sind meist eigendlich ziehmlich gesund und meist auch alleine, eine familie wo jeder Mensch anständig essen will kann man das vergessen, wenn kinder in die schule wollen und ad an allen teilnehmen sowieso, ich konnte die ganze 8te 9te klasse und im BVJ keine ausflüge mitmachen und ins waldheim durft ich soiweso nicht mit.

Ganz erlich, mir selber würde harz IV gut reichen, ich ess kaum was und würde noch weniger essen, selbst wenn ich dran verreck, aber ich will lieber mal mit freunden für 8 euro billard spielen gehen als zuhause vergammeln zu müssen weil ich absolut nichts machen kann, selbst wenn ich arbeite, aber ich kann mir gut vorstelen leuten denen was an ihrer gesundheit liegt und die normal und durchschnittlich essen wollen können das wieder vergessen, wer dazu dann noch krank ist sowieso (zb geh ich zum psychologen und kann mir die 10 euro prazis gebühr kaum leisten)

Wenn man nen anständigen job will dann muss man doch schon mindestens Realschulabschluss haben, und das die meisten Kinder die gute abschlüsse haben auch aus guten hause können ist mitlerweile bewiesen, das hat nichts mehr mit Intelligenz zu tun sondern mit den umständen die vorhanden sind.

Dazu kommt dann noch der allgemeine Gesellschaftliche druck und einfluss den man abkriegt, selbst als jugendlicher.

Naja...wie gesagt...hauptsache die Statistik drückts


----------



## Nawato (8. November 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Den leuten den harz IV locker reichen sind meist eigendlich ziehmlich gesund und meist auch alleine, eine familie wo jeder Mensch anständig essen will kann man das vergessen, wenn kinder in die schule wollen und ad an allen teilnehmen sowieso, ich konnte die ganze 8te 9te klasse und im BVJ keine ausflüge mitmachen und ins waldheim durft ich soiweso nicht mit.


Hartz 4 Reicht auch als alleinelebender und gesunder nicht aus, jedenfalls nicht wo ich wohne.


----------



## Seydo (8. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hartz 4 Reicht auch als alleinelebender und gesunder nicht aus, jedenfalls nicht wo ich wohne.



Noch schlimmer :/


----------



## Whitechapel (9. November 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Und wo zum teufel kriegt "jeder" arbeit? Besonders lohnende arbeit? Für nen lohn der grad mal 50 euro höher ist als die von einen harz IV emfänger brauch ich nicht arbeiten gehen wenn ich mir dann genau so wenig leisten kann.



Überall kann man irgendwelche Nebenjobs machen und wenn man nichts 
gelernt/studiert etc. hat dann bleibt eben nichts anderes übrig. Mit der
Einstellung, dass man ja nich arbeiten brauch wenn man nur 50 euro mehr 
bekommt, gehts auch immer weiter den Berg ab mit dem Land. 50 euro 
haben oder nicht haben wa?

Aber Hauptsache die, die arbeiten, können schön massig von ihrem Gehalt 
an steuern abdrücken, welches Geld dann die bekommen die sich denken.. 
Jo nur 50 euro mehr.. da brauch ich nich für arbeiten..


----------



## Nawato (9. November 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Überall kann man irgendwelche Nebenjobs machen und wenn man nichts gelernt/studiert etc. hat dann
> bleibt eben nichts anderes übrig. Mit der Einstellung, dass man ja nich arbeiten brauch wenn man nur
> 50 euro mehr bekommt, gehts auch immer weiter den Berg ab mit dem Land. 50 euro haben oder nicht haben wa?
> 
> ...


Ja Leute die so denken, sind schon scheisse, aber z.B. Leute die Jahrelang Arbeit suchen, keine bekommen, weil sie zu alt oder sontwas sind, hätten ohne Hartz 4 garnichts, dann würde hier alles nochmehr in den Arsch gehen, dann haben wir extrem viele Obdachlose und als Obdachloser, nen Job zu bekommen dürfte nicht gerade leicht sein.


----------



## Artherk (9. November 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Ich find, Harz IV Reicht maximal zum überleben wenn man auf legalen wege lebt, Wirklich leben kann man damit nicht, und die jobsuche macht es auch nicht leichter. ich bin allgemein der meinung harv IV und die 1 euro jobs wurden nur eingeführt um die arbeitlosen rate zu drücken, durch die 1 euro jobs ist doch keinem geholfen und die arbeitsnehmen sagen meiner mum schon selber sie könne sie nicht einstellen weil die leitung sagt sie nehmen lieber 1 euro jobler weil die billiger sind und grund aufgaben genau so ausführen könn und das obwohl obwohl sie sie extrem loben wie gut sie arbeitet und das drotzd über 50 2 mal krebs und extreme knochenprobleme und übergewicht, sie macht sogar viele überstunden übernimmt sachen die sie gar nicht machen müsste usw.
> 
> Arbeit findet sie so auch keine mit ihren ganzen krankheiten.
> 
> ...



ach ja ach ja ach ja... unsere  lieben kleinen.. die keine ahnung haben.. du gehst also lieber billiard spieln als was zu essen zu ham... kein wunder das du zum psychiater gehst... hust... seit froh das es sowas gibt... schaut nach amerika... nach china... da heißt es ncoh friss oder stirb... wir haben ein gutes soziales netz so das niemand am hungertuch nagen muss... und zu dem thema 50 euro mehr... es geht nich ums geld aber damit liegste schon mal nich den anderen leuten auf der tasche.... für ausflüge wird von der arge immer was beigesteuert wenn ihr nix sagt kann man euch nicht helfen so einfach is das... beschwer dich nicht übers system informier dich lieber

... kleine belger aber auch...

flame on 
euer arthi


----------



## Whitechapel (9. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja Leute die so denken, sind schon scheisse, aber z.B. Leute die Jahrelang Arbeit suchen, keine bekommen, weil sie zu alt oder sontwas sind, hätten ohne Hartz 4 garnichts, dann würde hier alles nochmehr in den Arsch gehen, dann haben wir extrem viele Obdachlose und als Obdachloser, nen Job zu bekommen dürfte nicht gerade leicht sein.



Diese Leute sollen sich auch von mir in keiner Weise angegriffen fühlen.
Dafür hab ich vollkommenes Verständnis und bin dafür, dass sie staatliche
Unterstützung erhalten. Es geht mir halt echt nur um diese eben schon
angesprochene Mentalität: &#8222;Na wenn ich nur 10 &#8364; mehr bekomme, dann
mach ich's nicht.. sollen doch andere weiterhin mein Leben finanzieren!&#8220;

Auch wenn es so rüber kam, als würde ich alle über einen Kamm scheren
tut es mir Leid. Möchte ich mich auch gerne für entschuldigen, dennoch
gibt es anders als schon gesagt mehr als genug dieser schwarzen Schafe
die diese Unterstützungen ausnutzen!

Dies wiederum führt dazu, dass Leute die es echt nötig haben, nicht mehr
Unterstützung erhalten können. Wie will man einen Unterschied machen?


----------



## Nawato (9. November 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Diese Leute sollen sich auch von mir in keiner Weise angegriffen fühlen.
> Dafür hab ich vollkommenes Verständnis und bin dafür, dass sie staatliche
> Unterstützung erhalten. Es geht mir halt echt nur um diese eben schon
> angesprochene Mentalität: „Na wenn ich nur 10 € mehr bekomme, dann
> ...


OK, gut das das so ist, denn Leute die sagen "Ach Hartz4 ist ja so viel Geld, damit kannst du dir alles Leisten und musst nichtmal für arbeiten" denen könnt ich die Eingeweide rausreisen. (Tut mir leid, aber da mein Vater ne lange zeit Hartz4 hatte, weiss ich das so leben richtig für den Arsch ist und ich rege mich bei solchen Aussagen extrem auf.)


----------



## Kaldreth (9. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> kannst im Winter kaum heizen und frierst dir den Arsch ab



Versteh ich nicht! Die Kosten der Unterkunft beinhalten auch die Heizkosten! Die werden also seperat vom Regelsatz vom Amt bezahlt!


----------



## Konov (9. November 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen.
> 
> Ich sehe mir gerade SternTV an und es wird wieder über ein oft diskutiertes Thema gesprochen: Hartz 4.
> 
> ...



Du hast vollkommen Recht. Hartz 4 ist nicht als Lebensunterhalt gedacht. Meiner Meinung nach ist es dafür gedacht, ich alles notwendige zu kaufen um sich einen Job besorgen zu können und dann war es das mit Hartz 4. Aber es gibt leider genug Deppen die glauben das Jahrelang so weiter machen zu können....

Ich im übrigen arbeite lieber für 5 Euro die Stunde und verdiene weniger als Hartz 4, als gar nix zu machen und auf der faulen haut zu liegen. ^^

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Nawato (9. November 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht! Die Kosten der Unterkunft beinhalten auch die Heizkosten! Die werden also seperat vom Regelsatz vom Amt bezahlt!


Joa, war eigendlich wegen den Wohnungen gemeint. Also 3 Leute mit Hartz4 die ich kenne haben ne extrem Kalte Wohnung, da kannste Heizen wie du willst, wirklich warm wirds da nie, aber besser als nix ist es schon, naja liegt ja eigendlich nicht am Hartz4 nur an den Wohnungen hier in der gegend die man sich mit Hartz4 leisten kannst.


----------



## Artherk (9. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> OK, gut das das so ist, denn Leute die sagen "Ach Hartz4 ist ja so viel Geld, damit kannst du dir alles Leisten und musst nichtmal für arbeiten" denen könnt ich die Eingeweide rausreisen. (Tut mir leid, aber da mein Vater ne lange zeit Hartz4 hatte, weiss ich das so leben richtig für den Arsch ist und ich rege mich bei solchen Aussagen extrem auf.)




vorsicht für dich kleinen belger hab ich jetz ne schöne ironie (ich sags vorher sonst kapierst dus wahrscheinlich nicht)
ja hartz 4 ist ja so wenig heul marter
ironie aus
hartz 4 ist nicht wenig... wie ich schon mal gesagt hab es dient dazu das du überlebst nicht mehr .. nicht weniger.. es soll dir keinen luxus ermöglichen!!! Auch wenn ihrs nicht wisst das leben das wir immer noch führen ist luxus pur... Bei hartz 4 muss man eben abstriche machen is halt so.. oder möchtest du das der.. der zuhause sitzt und blöd schaut das gleiche bekommt wie jemand der sich 8, 9 oder sogar 10 stunden in die arbeit stellt und sich die finger wundarbeitet`? wow das wär ja so gerecht...


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. November 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Stimmt, Telefon ist Luxus... Arbeitssuche ohne Telefon ist auch so leicht und billig :>



Es ist nicht per se Luxus, sondern wenn du es von ALG II (Hartz4) bezahlen musst. 
(Gem. der Sichtweise der JobCenter in Berlin hat der Arbeitssuchende genug Zeit, um bei den potentiellen Arbeitgebern persönlich vorstellig zu werden.)


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> OK, gut das das so ist, denn Leute die sagen "Ach Hartz4 ist ja so viel Geld, damit kannst du dir alles Leisten und musst nichtmal für arbeiten" denen könnt ich die Eingeweide rausreisen. (Tut mir leid, aber da mein Vater ne lange zeit Hartz4 hatte, weiss ich das so leben richtig für den Arsch ist und ich rege mich bei solchen Aussagen extrem auf.)




Ne Kombination die leider nicht unüblich ist, ist ALG II (Hartz4) + Schwarzarbeit, denn davon kann man tatsächlich recht bequem leben.

Und da schwillt mir der Kamm


----------



## shadow24 (9. November 2009)

was mich am ganzen fred stört, ist die Tatsache das die "von oben" genau wieder mal das erreicht haben was sie wollen.wir kleinen Leute zerreissen uns gegenseitig wegen scheiss 50 Euro während die Topmanager(allein der Name macht mich sauer) unsere Wirtschaft in den Graben fahren und auch noch mit Millionenbeträgen "entschädigt" werden...
was ist denn mit den ganzen Bankvorständen,Börsenmaklern und Finanzmagnaten,die die Weltwirtschaft erst an den Rand des Untergangs gebracht haben:meint einer von euch das die sich auch nur ein Dreck um die kleinen Angestellten und Arbeitslose scheren?
diejenigen die für die ganze Misere verantwortlich sind und Milliardenbeträge in Sand setzen,werden nie ein Arbeitsamt von innen sehen,aber lass mal (wie es in den Medien gerade kursiert) ne kleine Angestellte ein Brötchen vom Chefbuffet nehmen,dann wird die nach 30 Jahren Betriebszugehörigkeit gekündigt...
ich frag mich wo da die Verhältnismässigkeit bleibt?wir haben uns seit dem Mittelalter überhaupt nicht fortbewegt.es gibt immer noch ein paar Tausend obere die schalten und walten wie sie wollen und dann kommt das Volk,das alles ertragen muss
naja,ging mir halt bei den ganzen gelesenen posts nur mal gerade durch den Kopf,auch wenns ein bissel offtopic ist...


----------



## Caveman1979 (9. November 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> was mich am ganzen fred stört, ist die Tatsache das die "von oben" genau wieder mal das erreicht haben was sie wollen.wir kleinen Leute zerreissen uns gegenseitig wegen scheiss 50 Euro während die Topmanager(allein der Name macht mich sauer) unsere Wirtschaft in den Graben fahren und auch noch mit Millionenbeträgen "entschädigt" werden...
> was ist denn mit den ganzen Bankvorständen,Börsenmaklern und Finanzmagnaten,die die Weltwirtschaft erst an den Rand des Untergangs gebracht haben:meint einer von euch das die sich auch nur ein Dreck um die kleinen Angestellten und Arbeitslose scheren?
> diejenigen die für die ganze Misere verantwortlich sind und Milliardenbeträge in Sand setzen,werden nie ein Arbeitsamt von innen sehen,aber lass mal (wie es in den Medien gerade kursiert) ne kleine Angestellte ein Brötchen vom Chefbuffet nehmen,dann wird die nach 30 Jahren Betriebszugehörigkeit gekündigt...
> ich frag mich wo da die Verhältnismässigkeit bleibt?wir haben uns seit dem Mittelalter überhaupt nicht fortbewegt.es gibt immer noch ein paar Tausend obere die schalten und walten wie sie wollen und dann kommt das Volk,das alles ertragen muss
> naja,ging mir halt bei den ganzen gelesenen posts nur mal gerade durch den Kopf,auch wenns ein bissel offtopic ist...




heftig Zustimm

und die nächste Blase ist schon wieder aufgepustet aber das macht ja nix solange es immer den braven steuerzahler gibt solange kann man alles auf die schultern deren ablegen


----------



## Nawato (9. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> vorsicht für dich kleinen belger hab ich jetz ne schöne ironie (ich sags vorher sonst kapierst dus wahrscheinlich nicht)
> ja hartz 4 ist ja so wenig heul marter
> ironie aus
> hartz 4 ist nicht wenig... wie ich schon mal gesagt hab es dient dazu das du überlebst nicht mehr .. nicht weniger.. es soll dir keinen luxus ermöglichen!!! Auch wenn ihrs nicht wisst das leben das wir immer noch führen ist luxus pur... Bei hartz 4 muss man eben abstriche machen is halt so.. oder möchtest du das der.. der zuhause sitzt und blöd schaut das gleiche bekommt wie jemand der sich 8, 9 oder sogar 10 stunden in die arbeit stellt und sich die finger wundarbeitet`? wow das wär ja so gerecht...


Ich meine nicht LUxus oder so, ja es soll reichen fürs überleben und das ist auch gut so, aber Leute die behaupten das jeder Hartz4 empfänger sich keine Arbeit sucht und sich vom Staat füttern läst regt mich auf!


----------



## sympathisant (9. November 2009)

wenn 20% so drauf sind, dann prägt sich das bild eben bei den leuten ein.


----------



## Nawato (9. November 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wenn 20% so drauf sind, dann prägt sich das bild eben bei den leuten ein.


Ja aber die anderen 80% werden dann fertig gemacht :/ Dann schon auf den richtigen rumhacken!


----------



## sympathisant (9. November 2009)

so ist das leben. wenn 20% der fussballfans in deutschland gewalttätig werden, dann wird es auch auf alle projeziert.

und bei den hartzies sind es mehr als 20% (meine meinung aufgrund persönlicher erfahrungen).


----------



## Nawato (9. November 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> so ist das leben. wenn 20% der fussballfans in deutschland gewalttätig werden, dann wird es auch auf alle projeziert.
> 
> und bei den hartzies sind es mehr als 20% (meine meinung aufgrund persönlicher erfahrungen).


Also ich kenne keinen der sich einfach auf dem Staat ausruht, vielleicht habe ich da Glück gehabt, aber es regt auf wenn alle Leute immer veralgemeinert werden!


----------



## marion9394 (9. November 2009)

> Das heißt, du würdest gern von 1200 Euro im Monat leben?



1200 &#8364; sind nun wirklich nicht wenig... das sind ungefähr 1800 &#8364; brutto. und das ist als Anfängergehalt gar nicht so selten. (ein beamter mit paar Jahren Erfahrung kriegt nur 1700&#8364
Gut ich bin kein gutes Beispiel ich lebe nicht allein, habe minus Miete und Nebenkostenanteil jeden Monat 900 &#8364; zur Verfügung wovon ich ca. 250 &#8364; verfresse (kaufe in normalen Läden ein, also kein Discounter, sind so ca. 60 &#8364; pro Einkauf) -> habe ca. 650 die Übrig bleiben (könnten.... *hust*)

Edit: als ich Arbeitslos war hatte ich 580&#8364; bekommen, minus 300&#8364; Miete nebenkosten, 280&#8364; die reichen müssen!
Das war keine schöne Zeit... da geh ich lieber Arbeiten. Es ist ein absolutes scheißgefühl wenn man wo in die stadt geht und wirklich "nur gucken" darf....


----------



## Hishabye (9. November 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> was mich am ganzen fred stört, ist die Tatsache das die "von oben" genau wieder mal das erreicht haben was sie wollen.wir kleinen Leute zerreissen uns gegenseitig wegen scheiss 50 Euro während die Topmanager(allein der Name macht mich sauer) unsere Wirtschaft in den Graben fahren und auch noch mit Millionenbeträgen "entschädigt" werden...
> was ist denn mit den ganzen Bankvorständen,Börsenmaklern und Finanzmagnaten,die die Weltwirtschaft erst an den Rand des Untergangs gebracht haben:meint einer von euch das die sich auch nur ein Dreck um die kleinen Angestellten und Arbeitslose scheren?
> diejenigen die für die ganze Misere verantwortlich sind und Milliardenbeträge in Sand setzen,werden nie ein Arbeitsamt von innen sehen,aber lass mal (wie es in den Medien gerade kursiert) ne kleine Angestellte ein Brötchen vom Chefbuffet nehmen,dann wird die nach 30 Jahren Betriebszugehörigkeit gekündigt...
> ich frag mich wo da die Verhältnismässigkeit bleibt?wir haben uns seit dem Mittelalter überhaupt nicht fortbewegt.es gibt immer noch ein paar Tausend obere die schalten und walten wie sie wollen und dann kommt das Volk,das alles ertragen muss
> naja,ging mir halt bei den ganzen gelesenen posts nur mal gerade durch den Kopf,auch wenns ein bissel offtopic ist...




Leider lassen sich viel zu viele durch Medien und Co. manipulieren....

Solche Menschen wie du sind ein Funken Hoffnung in dieser trostlosen Gesellschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (9. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Also ich kenne keinen der sich einfach auf dem Staat ausruht, vielleicht habe ich da Glück gehabt, aber es regt auf wenn alle Leute immer veralgemeinert werden!



geh mal in die agentur .. und red mit den leuten... ich selbst arbeite da also ich weiß was ich sage... es ist nicht jeder so das ist mir klar... aber ich kenne einige fälle... die das sc hamlos ausnutzen


----------



## Nawato (9. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> geh mal in die agentur .. und red mit den leuten... ich selbst arbeite da also ich weiß was ich sage... es ist nicht jeder so das ist mir klar... aber ich kenne einige fälle... die das sc hamlos ausnutzen


Ja aber micht regt auf das auch die andern gleich zu denen gezählt werden und Leute die sowas ausnutzen sind sowieso nur Arschlöcher!


----------



## Kono (shat) (9. November 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Diese Leute sollen sich auch von mir in keiner Weise angegriffen fühlen.
> Dafür hab ich vollkommenes Verständnis und bin dafür, dass sie staatliche
> Unterstützung erhalten. Es geht mir halt echt nur um diese eben schon
> angesprochene Mentalität: &#8222;Na wenn ich nur 10 &#8364; mehr bekomme, dann
> ...


die rechnung ist so ja auch nicht ganz falsch. ich rechne mir auch immer mein nettoverdienst aus, bevor ich zustimme. wobei ich nicht an hartz4 grenze verdiene, sondern weit drüber. aber ansich ist es doch normal, denn als arbeitnehmer, hast du mehr kosten, als ein arbeitsloser. das geht bei kleinigkeiten wie fahrtgeld los, und hört bei der krankenkasse auf. wenn man bei deinem beispiel mit den 10 euro mehr verdienst bleibt, hast du am ende der rechnung definitiv weniger geld als unter hartz4, und man darf nicht vergessen, hartz4 gilt in diesem land als Mindestlohn im Lebensunterhalt. wer geht denn für weniger arbeiten, wenn er schon am limit lebt?
wie einige schon sagten, arbeit gibt es wie sand am meer, das ist richtig, aber anständig bezahlte arbeit, leider nicht
die meisten leben weiterhin von ergänenden hartz4, weil die löhne so gering sind..
solche sachen bringen nichts, und in solchen momenten, finde ich es, sinnlos arbeiten zu gehen, aber leider gibt es immernoch genug dumme, die das mitmachen


----------

